# pet strollers



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I recently ordered this awesome pet stroller for Giovanni - "Pet Gear Special Edition Pet Stroller" Last weekend I took Gio to Petsmart and he loves to ride! 

My question to my sisters is where else do you have good luck taking your Maltese in a stroller? (I was kicked out of the Wal-Mart Garden Center while I was carrying Giovanni!) It makes me mad - my dogs are always cleaner than many people's kids!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

ckanen2n said:


> I recently ordered this awesome pet stroller for Giovanni - "Pet Gear Special Edition Pet Stroller" Last weekend I took Gio to Petsmart and he loves to ride!
> 
> My question to my sisters is where else do you have good luck taking your Maltese in a stroller? (I was kicked out of the Wal-Mart Garden Center while I was carrying Giovanni!) It makes me mad - my dogs are always cleaner than many people's kids!



And I bet better behaved! 
It's probably because they have food or some have Subway or other restaurants attatched... even though you were probably not in the main store or near the restaurant...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I take mine to the mall. When we are walking through the mall I do cover the carriage with a large baby blanket, just in case any security guards need to make a quota. When we go into the actual stores the sales clerks go crazy like at Nordstroms or Macys. If we don't have them with us the clerks are disappointed. I take them into TJ Maxx too and are local CVS drug store. They are very welcome in both those places.

I know a lot of members on here do not think it is right to bring them in places that we shouldn't but to be honest, I will bring them just about anywhere I go. If I am asked to leave I will. I never let them walk on the floor of any store. They are always in a carrier or a stroller. They are also extremely behaved in the stroller.

Here is a picture of the stroller Dogger I just got yesterday


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I currently carry Zooey into lots of stores around my wonderful, dog-friendly town--CVS, the post office, Crossroads, Urban Outfitters, the nursery, and I almost always take her out to eat. I want to get her a stroller and sling so that my arms don't break off and I can take her to the outdoor malls more easily. 

I love the pics of your babies in their strollers, Carole and Lynda!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

When Heidi was alive, I would bring her to work with me. I work in a retirement community and the residents love dogs. The only requirement for being allowed in to visit is that the dog must be up to date on their shots. Until Bella is done teething I won't risk bringing her in -- can't risk her nipping a resident.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks! I just don't like being asked to leave. Giovanni had so much fun at PetCo. We encountered a woman in a wheel chair and she asked to pet Gio, so to her delight, I undid his tether and placed him in her lap! 

Lynda, Where did you get the white step-over gate in your kitchen? How wide can it go?


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

ckanen2n said:


> Thanks! I just don't like being asked to leave. Giovanni had so much fun at PetCo. We encountered a woman in a wheel chair and she asked to pet Gio, so to her delight, I undid his tether and placed him in her lap!
> 
> Lynda, Where did you get the white step-over gate in your kitchen? How wide can it go?


 
I have a gate that looks very similar to the white one shown. The one I have looks like natural wood and can be adjusted to go from 41 to 71 inches wide. I got it at Pet Smart. It is called "Top Paw Adjustable Stand Alone Gate". It was very easy to put together.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

ckanen2n said:


> I recently ordered this awesome pet stroller for Giovanni - "Pet Gear Special Edition Pet Stroller" Last weekend I took Gio to Petsmart and he loves to ride!
> 
> My question to my sisters is where else do you have good luck taking your Maltese in a stroller? (I was kicked out of the Wal-Mart Garden Center while I was carrying Giovanni!) It makes me mad - my dogs are always cleaner than many people's kids!


OMGoodness!
I love the idea of a stroller, but my hubby would think I suffer by a temporary insanity.
But I do have 3 Juicy doggie carriers and one crossbody sack. We take Charlie everywhere - even to restaurants. One of the purse bags is extremely discreet, so people cannot see inside very well, lol.
It usually goes well, unless Charlie doesn't start barking at the kids running around....if that happens, hubby and I start coughing to mask the barks...lol.
You should see people turning their heads looking for a dog in a restaurant....hehehe.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

maltese#1fan said:


> I have a gate that looks very similar to the white one shown. The one I have looks like natural wood and can be adjusted to go from 41 to 71 inches wide. I got it at Pet Smart. It is called "Top Paw Adjustable Stand Alone Gate". It was very easy to put together.


Here's a picture of our gate.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

maltese#1fan said:


> I have a gate that looks very similar to the white one shown. The one I have looks like natural wood and can be adjusted to go from 41 to 71 inches wide. I got it at Pet Smart. It is called "Top Paw Adjustable Stand Alone Gate". It was very easy to put together.


Karen, 
Thanks for the info!

Katie, 
That's so funny about the barking in a restaurant! It reminds me of my friend, Barb, who faked a pregnancy to bring her tiny Bichon on a Southwest Airlines flight!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

ckanen2n said:


> Karen,
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Katie,
> That's so funny about the barking in a restaurant! It reminds me of my friend, Barb, who faked a pregnancy to bring her tiny Bichon on a Southwest Airlines flight!


Carole, LOL...that sounds hilarious? How did she do that? Did she stuff the doggie under her shirt:blink:? I can totally see myself doing that.

Last week I took Charlie to the major grocery store (in a carrier) in my neighborhood.
The lady at the cashier goes:"Is that an animal in your bag?"
I reply "No, of course not."
At that moment I could see people looking at me and the bag...even the security guy moved closer to have a peek.
Cashier goes again: "No? You don't have an animal in the bag?"
I reply: "No, of course not. That's my son Charlie."
They looked at each other with that "Oh I see" type of a look...like when you talk to the mentally fragile person...hehehe.
You should see the faces of the cashier, security guy and 2 shoppers behind me...since then I take Charlie with me over there freely. They do not say anything, because I'm sure they think I'm unstable and they do not want any trouble with a weird psycho lady, LOL :HistericalSmiley:.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I wanted to order a pet stroller for Molly, but my husband said he was drawing the line there! He said, I was a nut! I still want a stroller  I wish we lived in a pet friendly town, but sadly, I never see dogs in stores/restaurants, etc. It makes me sad to leave her at home and when I am away doing errands, I pine away for her! I do have a little pet purse and have already taken her on neighborhood walks. I am so scared of her picking up parvo, I will not let her go outside on the grass until she is 16 weeks old and has finished her series of shots...Is that crazy of me or normal?


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Bishop, 
You are right in not taking Molly out in public until she finishes her shots. Giovanni is 6 months and I want to get him out and more socialized without him walking where it might be dirty, plus, I love having my little boy with me!

Katie,
You are too funny! I would have been afraid to go back!
My friend made a pouch bag to were under her clothes. It was before 9-11.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bishop said:


> I wanted to order a pet stroller for Molly, but my husband said he was drawing the line there! He said, I was a nut! I still want a stroller  I wish we lived in a pet friendly town, but sadly, I never see dogs in stores/restaurants, etc. It makes me sad to leave her at home and when I am away doing errands, I pine away for her! I do have a little pet purse and have already taken her on neighborhood walks. I am so scared of her picking up parvo, I will not let her go outside on the grass until she is 16 weeks old and has finished her series of shots...Is that crazy of me or normal?


Courtney, tell your husband he doesn't have to push Molly in the stroller  I never thought I'd want one for one of my dogs, but I really do see the appeal now! 

Can you believe it's the law in my town that restaurants with a patio have to allow dogs? Come visit and bring Molly! Does your town have garden stores/hardware stores, and big department stores like Nordstrom and Saks? They are known to be pet friendly. 

And yes, you're wise to protect your baby until she's a minimum of 4 months old--two weeks past her last shots is what I've read here on SM.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Carole, LOL...that sounds hilarious? How did she do that? Did she stuff the doggie under her shirt:blink:? I can totally see myself doing that.
> 
> Last week I took Charlie to the major grocery store (in a carrier) in my neighborhood.
> The lady at the cashier goes:"Is that an animal in your bag?"
> ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

lynda said:


> Here is a picture of the stroller Dogger I just got yesterday
> 
> View attachment 102201


 
You got your Dogger!!! Woohoo!! I ordered one and can't wait to get it!! Lynda, do you love it???? 

I use two strollers. One is a big Pet Gear AT3 I use this one in the neighboorhood. Tonight I walked three dogs on leashes and had three in the stroller. ......well Abbey became a drama queen within three blocks, so I really had four dogs in the stroller.

then the smaller one I use at pet events or dog shows. 

Can't wait to get my new Dogger....but then I'll have to get rid of one...who needs three strollers??? :blush: :blush:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- if you keep adding fluffs, you will certainly NEED 3 strollers.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm looking to buy one stroller, Pat! Please PM me with info.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

ckanen2n said:


> Thanks! I just don't like being asked to leave. Giovanni had so much fun at PetCo. We encountered a woman in a wheel chair and she asked to pet Gio, so to her delight, I undid his tether and placed him in her lap!
> 
> Lynda, Where did you get the white step-over gate in your kitchen? How wide can it go?


Carole, here is the link to where I got it. It gives you all the dimensions. I bought two, one large and one small. I love them and they go well in my home.
Richell Freestanding Pet Gate Large - Origami White | Sales-Innovations.com Online Marketplace


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Bishop said:


> I wanted to order a pet stroller for Molly, but my husband said he was drawing the line there! He said, I was a nut! I still want a stroller  I wish we lived in a pet friendly town, but sadly, I never see dogs in stores/restaurants, etc. It makes me sad to leave her at home and when I am away doing errands, I pine away for her! I do have a little pet purse and have already taken her on neighborhood walks. I am so scared of her picking up parvo, I will not let her go outside on the grass until she is 16 weeks old and has finished her series of shots...Is that crazy of me or normal?



My husband forbid me to get one the first time I wanted one. He thought I was nuts too. Now I have three and he has definitely been know to push them himself a time or two.:thumbsup:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

The A Team said:


> You got your Dogger!!! Woohoo!! I ordered one and can't wait to get it!! Lynda, do you love it????
> 
> I use two strollers. One is a big Pet Gear AT3 I use this one in the neighboorhood. Tonight I walked three dogs on leashes and had three in the stroller. ......well Abbey became a drama queen within three blocks, so I really had four dogs in the stroller.
> 
> ...


Ya Pat, I got it yesterday. I is not quite as big as the Pet Gear AT3 but it definitely wheels as well and is much easier to put in a car. When I fold the Pet Gear, I can't even lift it. I haven't taken them out in it yet but I am sure I am going to love it. I have no trouble folding it up and putting it in the car.
Here is a picture of the Pet Gear and the Dogger side by side to give you an idea.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Unfortunetely, we do not have Saks and Nordstroms  they are 2 and a half hours from me, the town I live in is soooo NOT dog friendly and I miss my Molly just to run errands!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Also, am glad to know I am not nuts to not allow Molly outside yet. As far as I know, she has never walked on grass! She is totally pee pad trained. I can't wait until she is 16 weeks old and has had her shots and can walk the neighborhood!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

lynda said:


> Ya Pat, I got it yesterday. I is not quite as big as the Pet Gear AT3 but it definitely wheels as well and is much easier to put in a car. When I fold the Pet Gear, I can't even lift it. I haven't taken them out in it yet but I am sure I am going to love it. I have no trouble folding it up and putting it in the car.
> Here is a picture of the Pet Gear and the Dogger side by side to give you an idea.
> 
> View attachment 102205
> ...


 
PERFECT! This is exactly what I was hoping for!! I use the AT3 around he neighborhood and I want the Dogger for the car, for pet events, etc....oh....I can't wait now!!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have the same Pet Gear stroller as Lynda, but I really love that Dogger..:chili:I haven't seen that one.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Both the ATV and the Dogger look like they have bigger wheels than my Pet Gear Special Edition, but I am still very happy with my stroller and it does fold down easily! It seems those from CA find their towns more pet friendly than Atlanta. I have never seen anyone here with a pet stroller. April B, where are you in the Southeast?


----------

